# Singing Tree Rope Wrench



## kevin bingham (Nov 8, 2010)

Thought I'd post this over here. Another way to get around a tree.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOgoxihou-8


----------



## himiler (Nov 8, 2010)

Wasn't exactly sure what you had there Kevin or again, exactly how it was being used, but it looked very interesting. I take it you came up with it?
Steve W.


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jesus christ. Sorry but I'm a total noob at climbing still and that just looks like a monkey! I wish I could climb like that!


----------



## 046 (Dec 19, 2010)

found it... but video doesn't work

anyone know of a working link?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 19, 2010)

kevin bingham said:


> Thought I'd post this over here. Another way to get around a tree.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOgoxihou-8



Where can I order one?


----------



## Shawn Howard (Dec 19, 2010)

I think he has a patent pending so he pulled the videos... (???)


----------



## kevin bingham (Dec 20, 2010)

just took the video down for a while while Ifigure out what whats going on. Not much longer now we should have a product available in production. Its coming, its coming.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to it, thanks.


----------



## Tr33Climb3r (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been using this system for a month or so and I really think it is the future of tree climbing. The ability to take as many redirects as you want with no change in friction is amazing. There is a new learning curve that comes with this system and should be taken low and slow to start. Here are a few videos that have been posted by Kevin who has created the device.

Singing Tree Rope Wrench ZK1 - YouTube
Rope Wrenching - YouTube
SINGING TREE ROPE WRENCH - Safety Concepts - YouTube

I searched for this thread on here and it seems to not be much of a hot topic like it is on other forums. So I thought that I would bring the discussion back up. 
Below are some of the videos I put together using the Rope Wrench.

Singing Tree Rope Wrench - YouTube
Rope Wrench Adventures - Aspen Pruning - YouTube


----------

